
We hire the best just like everyone else - chii
https://blog.codinghorror.com/we-hire-the-best-just-like-everyone-else/
======
Boothroid
It's funny, I often think if all these fancy companies are so snobby about who
they hire (which is kind of what it's about) then that means more people
without jobs, thus less money put into the economy, thus less economic
activity, thus fewer jobs..

------
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11223316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11223316)

